# solder connections



## zapped twice (Feb 16, 2009)

hello''is solidering of electrical connections a better connection?
as opposed to wire nuts?
is soldering legal? i have seen electricians solder the grounds
and I have solidered copper braded grounds for towers


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

zapped twice said:


> hello''is solidering of electrical connections a better connection?
> as opposed to wire nuts?
> is soldering legal? i have seen electricians solder the grounds
> and I have solidered copper braded grounds for towers


i dont know if its better but all the solder is doing is the same exact job as a wire nut. it just holds the wire together. IMO a connection should not rely on the wirenut or solder alone. your splices are what holds it all together


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

solder and heatshrink will provide a better connection. not sure if thats what is supposed to be done though. 

what kind of wire is this too? that will also make a difference


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_*110.14
(B) Splices.* Conductors shall be spliced or joined with splicing devices identified for the use or by brazing, welding, or soldering with a fusible metal or alloy. Soldered splices shall first be spliced or joined so as to be *mechanically and electrically secure without solder* and then be soldered. All splices and joints and the free ends of conductors shall be covered with an insulation equivalent to that of the conductors or with an insulating device identified for the purpose._


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It depends on the job specs and type of install, we have had to solder per specs on some telco and poco jobs.


----------



## zapped twice (Feb 16, 2009)

*soldiered*

the application is the pigtailing of connections in a residental home
it sounds as if its ok to solder..the connections


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

zapped twice said:


> the application is the pigtailing of connections in a residental home
> it sounds as if its ok to solder..the connections


a better connection probably would be to leave one of the conductors long and strip the middle then splice them all together and solder. this is the way i do it with crimps and the EGC when i cut in boxes


----------



## zapped twice (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks..the last home i had. I had problems with light bulbs blowing all the time i traced it down to loose pigtails thanks guys


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not sure how this thread got by me. Oh well.

You can solder them if you want. The solder CANNOT be the sole means of connection and the splice MUST be mechanically sound BEFORE soldering.

As this is obviously a DIY project I must say:


_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for *electrical industry professionals* to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

